# C31 & RF Remote



## blemert (May 18, 2008)

Thought someone might have the same setup... I have a HR34 and two C31's. One of the C31's is in the basement and setup via RF. The reception is horrible... we are lucky to maybe get 1 our of every 3 key presses. I've had many receivers over the years installed in the same exact spot and RF on those receivers have been flawless. I've read that the RF antenna is in the center middle of the housing - is there any way to improve the reception? I don't want to go the IR Repeater route if I don't have to, but we will have to do something soon.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

I don't think there is any way, so I'd wonder if the problem is with "this" C31 or both. It should be easy to swap 31s and see if the other works better.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I've had some luck improving reliability on some low-power RF home automation - X-10 - devices with putting a passive repeater near the transmitter / receiver. Here's an article describing it . . . http://jvde.us/x10/passive.pdf

I'm not sure what the frequency of the RC 6xX remotes are but I'd bet 433 mhz ??

If so, try positioning a 13.6 inch piece of coat hanger near your 31.


----------



## blemert (May 18, 2008)

VOS - appreciate the reply. I can try switching out the boxes, I do not run the second C31 in "RF" mode. Was curious what everyone else's experience has been. Looks as if the H25 has an external RF antenna, it appears as if DirecTV felt that the internal setup on the C31 was more than adequate... I'm just not seeing it.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Not sure what your range is "but" I just took my remote outside and it still worked my C31. That was close to 30', with one interior and one exterior wall too.


----------

